# G0101 99397 documentation



## ammontagano (Jan 4, 2010)

If a Medicare patient has a CPE along with the G0101, does the documentation have to be 2 separate notes or can the G0101 be part of the CPE's visit note?


----------



## amjordan (Jan 4, 2010)

No, you do not need 2 separate notes.  You just need to make sure that the 7 of 11 elements are documented to support billing the G0101.  The G0101 only covers the exam specific components.  Also, when billing the G0101 along with the 99397 to Medicare, don't forget to carve out the G0101 from the 99397.


----------



## ammontagano (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you Angela


----------

